# Can't trust a cop



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

So I guess I should blame myself, but I made the mistake of posting in the Buy, Sell, Trade section that I was looking for anyone who had Opus X and were willing to trade some. A few days later, I am hand delivered a smackdown by New York's Finest.

Jitzy smacked me around with 4 opus x including a 2005 vintage, a casa fuente and a God of Fire!!!

To top it off he checked my wishlist and hit me with an '07 Camacho Liberty.

Wow...

You are a sincere BOTL, Joe. Just watch your back!!!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Nicely done.. Jitzy just just laid the smack down..


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is one incredible hit!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

You got owned.. those look really nice


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice..


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Another great attack on a very deserving BOTL


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you got what you deserved just don't make the same mistake again:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh and none of those where in the bad humi they were all in the vinotemp safe and sound:whoohoo:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice hit...awesome cigars


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Cops don't like it when you talk back to them...Nice job Joe


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeeet hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Joe!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, I'd say you got B*tch slapped , mugged and then torn a new one. You will have to go a few miles to get even but that is what the fun is all about.


----------



## Mustang7302 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, great hit there!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

thats a nice hit


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet hit!I think you should file a report for Police Brutality!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice hit. Jitzy slammed me with some Live cigars as well as a Camacho Liberty and a Winston Churchill. He's on a roll.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Gotta watch those guys!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe is a very Dangerous Cop! Excellent hit


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Hit Joe ......Good for you tony


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

you been had bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WHOA!!! Nice hit there Joe!!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

I just thought talk about an officier of the law I was stop at a dui check point and in my possesion I had 1 montiecristo and 1 romieo juleit just took both no problem and said be on your way imagine that


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I got beat down by one of LA's finest, Chinomalo, yesterday. These cops are really asking for it.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

leafandale said:


> I got beat down by one of LA's finest, Chinomalo, yesterday. These cops are really asking for it.


settle down there Mr you could always be hit again:frown:


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

jitzy said:


> settle down there Mr you could always be hit again:frown:


U tell him Joe!! And very nice beatdown..

Since when is it brutality!! Everytime this happens I can see a big smile on their faces!!

Besides that, I don't have nameplates anymore..:redface:


----------



## surefire m2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow! now thats a present for sure!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice attack


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Did he say "meow"


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Guau! Those are some great smokes!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow. Jitzy sure did deliver.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice smackdown Joe. Great quality smokes.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

never trust anyone with a badge


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit pro


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice shot Jitzy. If you keep sticking your head up someone is going to take a shot.


----------

